
Call your folks - DanielBMarkham
The majority of people on HN are technically-inclined, in their 20s and live in places where Christmas is celebrated.<p>We get really busy and caught up in things. I get it. We move far away, we create our own life, and where you used to see these folks every day, now you might not see them for long periods of time.<p>Call your folks.<p>Those of us with grown children look forward to hearing from them. Even if you don&#x27;t celebrate the holiday, it&#x27;s a time of year where families think of each other. Yes, you might have had a spat and don&#x27;t want to go through that again. Yes, talking to the folks can be tiresome. But it only takes a few minutes and I promise you that you&#x27;ll live through it.<p>So pick up the phone already.
======
DanBC
Or, if you had abusive parents, look after yourself and try to ignore the
relentless focus on "you must rebuild your family relationships" that comes
with Christmas.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yes. Always take care of yourself first.

Another thing is to remember to always be humble. Your judgment toady is not
the same as it might be 20 years from now. There are a lot of kids that
survived terrible conditions that must move on. There are also a lot of kids
who feel that they had a terribly abusive situation -- but will not feel that
way 20 years from now when their parents are gone.

------
apryldelancey
Yes, those of you that can should. I wish I could call my mother but I can
only visit her grave.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
The problem with this situation, and the reason I offered the advice, is that
many times we only realize what we should have done many years after it is
physically possible.

